# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  oil or estapol for internal steps?

## transit

Hi all, i have sanded back the internal steps in my townhouse and wondering if oil or estapol is the best to use. It will be a rental so i'm after something low maintenance and not too slippery. The steps are hardwood but not sure what though it looks a bit like kwila.  
I'm also using 70mm kwila decking for the balustrade as well as a kwila lady waist banister which i also want to oil / estapol. 
Any suggestions as to what is the best product to use?  
Thanks

----------


## durwood

Personally I would carpet the stairs in a rental property. 
Tenants stuff things up so much they would give the timber a rough time. 
Having said that, 2 pack polyurethane would wear best, oil would be pretty much useless, if you are worried it may be slippery you could add non slip strips or put abrasive in the coating to make it non slip. 
There are also commercial non slip products for floors which also work.

----------


## Larry McCully

Durwood is correct. 2pac or satin single pac solvent based polyurethane would be better suited. Dont worry it wont get slippery. You will get years of good wear with these products. Oil on deck, recoat every 2 years

----------

